# Общий раздел > Авто, Мото, Вело и другая техника >  Какая марка авто лучше?

## Asteriks

*У всякой марки авто есть свои почитатели. Одни любят немцев, другие японцев, третьи считают, что на наших белорусских дорогах лучше танка тачки нет! 
Кто-то ориентируется на наличие и приемлемые цены запчастей, кто-то просто хочет пыль в глаза пустить дизайном и всякими новыми наворотами, типа электроники.
А по каким критериям лично вы оцениваете ту или иную марку автомобиля?  Какая марка авто лучше на ваш взгляд?*

----------


## Sanych

В годы доступности немецких авто "вторые руки" вбили в голову что лучше немцев нет. Но к примеру американец на это только посмеётся. Там вообще в моде до сих длиннющие тачки 60-х годов. А итальянцы???? Лучшие мастерские авто-дизайна именно в Италии. С ними раотают и те же немцы, и Китай и часть америкосов. Но о крутых итальянских тачках можно только мечтать с нишми зарплатами, а про Фиат забыли. Я когда свой покупал, говорили - не бери. Фиат фигня. А сам то ездил на нём - нет. И друг не ездил. И когда стал реально разбираться в этих слухах, оказалось всё это как в песне Ввысоцкого - "И словно мухи тут и там, ходют слухи по углам". Гнали именно те, кто никогда за рулём Фиата не сидел. Что бы свой Фольц или Мазду не опустить  А реальные хозяева Фиата скзали - бери!! Я взял и не пожалел ни разу. Я имею достойную тачку с кондиционером и другими понтами в штатной компликтации. А за те же деньги я бы ездил на раздолбаном немце минимум на 5 лет старше.

----------


## MOHAPX

Адназначна - МЭРСЭДЭС! И точька! И вообще лучшие машины - немецкие, потому что немцы тольковые и делают все с умом, а итальянцы постоянно опздывают на работу))
Но БЕЛаз всеравно сильней всех!!!!!!

----------


## Stych

Я очень уважаю Toyota, а у немцев считаю сильно завышенная оценка.

----------


## HARON

Поверьте водителю с многолетним стажем,лучшая машина та в которой ты чувствуешь себя комфортно!

----------


## Pasha_49

У меня Fiat Croma, и ни сколько не жалею о его приобретении. А что вы скажете о дизельных двигателях Фиата? Они свою технологию продавали многим европейским компаниям. Они выпускали дешёвые автомобили, не делая на них уклон и не вкладывая деньги, все деньги пускали на разработку двигателей. У фиата самый дорогой и лучший конструкторский отдел по движкам дизельным. И даже сейчас во время кризиса они готовы выкупить GM.

----------


## HARON

Итальянские дизеля:unknw: А Фиат потому и на плову,что пользуется поддержкой правительства,как в свое время спасали "Москвич",так сейчас и Фиат тянут за уши!)))

----------


## RixAlex

У фиата вообще половина акций самых известных фирм, например почти все акции ламборджини. да и машины у них отличаются друг от друга, не то что BMW

----------


## Serj_2k

> У фиата вообще половина акций самых известных фирм, например почти все акции ламборджини. да и машины у них отличаются друг от друга, не то что BMW


Компания Lamborghini принадлежит компании Audi, в свою очередь, являющейся подразделением концерна Volkswagen AG

а внешний вид автомобилей, исключительное ИМХО каждого

----------


## Asteriks

Из всех авто, на которых мне приходилось кататься (не ездить ), мне нравится Volkswagen Passat B3. Чем? Просторным салоном. Не люблю, когда коленки в бороду упираются.  Внешне дизайн не очень, длинная база, но это и достоинство, так как машина устойчива на дороге. Кроме того, из-за лёгкости подвески эта машина как раз легко переносит наши разбитые дороги, потому что не боится ям. Считается, что двигатель достаточно простой в обслуживании, как впрочем и сама машина.

А из того, что нравится, назову американский *Lexus.*

Модификации Lexus IS, хотя больше котируется, по-моему, Lexus RX 350

----------


## Serj_2k

как-то смотрел передачу по телику, вродь автопанорама. так там есть рубрика про б/у авто. так вот В3 как-то и засветился. умилили слова: воплощение мечты об автомобиле сельского жителя. за всё время, сколько приходилось на таких катацца, только один произвёл впечатление норм автомобиля. был досмотрен, с кожанным салоном, бежевого цвета и был тихим и комфортным при движении, в отличае от остальных универсалов, которые гремят и скрежечут всем чем только можно, особенно в багажном отделении. да, подвеска вродь дешёвая, и то и это ... но, кум, когда продал свой такой, отъездив хз сколько лет, сказал, что такое корыто ни за что больше не купит )) но, картошку на чём-то возить надо))

интересно, кто займёт место народного автомобиля пожже, когда нынешние своё отживут...? ведь новые пассаты уже не народные....

----------


## Asteriks

У меня на этот счёт (про сельского жителя) своё мнение. А именно: а на чём же картошку возить? Вот на Пассате и повезём! А иногда, когда всё семейство не помещается в салон, одеяльце постелим в багажник, и туда кого-нить запрём! Всё сходится! Чудненькая ухоженная с минимумом прибамбасиков, но с хорошей компанией и с хорошим настроением.  А, и ещё по лесу ездит норм, по грибы на ней ездю. По любой полянке проскочит, только нагибайся и режь грибочки.  А что там чей-то кум говорит, так у каждого своё мнение, ясен пень.

----------


## Sanych

А выбора то особо и нет. Если б была возможность себе одну машинку, жене другую, для семейных поездок третью, это одно. Ну а раз одна машина на семью и все нужды - и в грибы, и на рыбу, и на дачу и на природу с друзьями, то и выходит, что универсал - самый приемлимый вариант.

----------


## RixAlex

> Компания Lamborghini принадлежит компании Audi, в свою очередь, являющейся подразделением концерна Volkswagen AG


ты прав, просто никого не вспомнил, сказал наугад и промазал))
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Самый наглый итальянский производитель… Нет, не Ferrari... И даже не Lamborghini. Это Fiat. C экранов телевизоров постоянно гремят имена Alfa Romeo, самые быстрые машины - Ferrari, Lancia - в своё время срывали призовые места на мировых раллийных чемпионатах. А что мы знаем о Fiat‘e? Это Panda da Uno, малюсенькие малолитражки. А ведь на этих малолитражках Fiat стал одним из крупнейшим автопроизводителем. В 1969 году им была успешно куплена небезызвестная Ferrari. А в 70-х годах до кучи были куплены Lancia, Alfa Romeo и Mazeratti.

----------


## Serj_2k

мне из старых Фиатов нравицца Cinquecento. кста, возрождённый Cinquecento, стал автомобилем 2008 года ))) на Пандах и Унах катался, давно... даже остались кой какие отличительные знаки с них, сказываецца шкодливое детство ))))

а Lancia, я так понимаю, Delta имелась в виду

----------


## HARON

> Из всех авто, на которых мне приходилось кататься (не ездить ), мне нравится Volkswagen Passat B3. Чем? Просторным салоном. Не люблю, когда коленки в бороду упираются.  Внешне дизайн не очень, длинная база, но это и достоинство, так как машина устойчива на дороге. Кроме того, из-за лёгкости подвески эта машина как раз легко переносит наши разбитые дороги, потому что не боится ям. Считается, что двигатель достаточно простой в обслуживании, как впрочем и сама машина.
> 
> А из того, что нравится, назову американский *Lexus.*


Просторные салоны не только у Пассата. Какая может быть "лёгкость подвески" у В3-го Пассата? Это просто "рабочее точило".

Пы.сы. Лексус флагман компании Тайота.

----------


## Banderlogen

> Просторные салоны не только у Пассата. Какая может быть "лёгкость подвески" у В3-го Пассата? Это просто "рабочее точило".


Да. B3 - рабочая лошадка =)

ЗЫ Американским Лексусом можно назвать Инфинити - тойота в Америке.




> Самый наглый итальянский производитель… Нет, не Ferrari... И даже не Lamborghini. Это Fiat.


Они еще и самолеты делают =)

----------


## Asteriks

Спасибо за ликбез, Бандерлоген. Ты прав. 
Про Lexus узнала следующее:
99,75% акций ЗАО Тойота Банк принадлежат Toyota Kreditbank GmbH (Германия). 0,25% акций владеет Toyota Leasing GmbH (Германия).
Оба учредителя входят в структуру Toyota Financial Services Corporation *(Япония).*

Кстати, про "лёгкость подвески". ) Сравните эту подвеску и следующие цифры блоков: у Пассата 2, а у других марок по сколько? До 12? Лёгкость в её ремонте. ) Это для тех, кто умеет не только водить....)

----------


## HARON

А Инфинити флагман компании "Ниссан")))

----------


## Serj_2k

> Сравните эту подвеску и следующие цифры блоков: у Пассата 2, а у других марок по сколько? До 12? Лёгкость в её ремонте. ) Это для тех, кто умеет не только водить....)


ого! 2! с моей задней многорычажной Z подвеской от BMW 8-reihe (E31) даже нема чего и сравнивать ))))) но, каждой машине своё ...

----------


## Banderlogen

> А Инфинити флагман компании "Ниссан")))


Da, sorry, konechno Nissan.. Eto ya stupil, stupil.

----------


## vova230

Подарите мне БелАЗик и я не буду больше спорить о вкусах. А вообще лучшая машина это новая.

----------


## Serj_2k

> А вообще лучшая машина это новая.


гемора с новой машиной мот и меньше, в плане поломок, но стоимость сервиса это с лихвой перекроет ...

----------


## HARON

> Адназначна - МЭРСЭДЭС! И точька! И вообще лучшие машины - немецкие, потому что немцы тольковые и делают все с умом, а итальянцы постоянно опздывают на работу))
> Но БЕЛаз всеравно сильней всех!!!!!!


Лучшими считаю японские авто.Это ИМХО.

Мерс закончился на 124!:mosking:

----------


## Serj_2k

> Мерс закончился на 124!:mosking:


мэрс закончился на SL 300. а до этого, случайно выдал "ушастого". но заданный уровень удержать так и не смог )) имхо

----------


## HARON

> мэрс закончился на SL 300. а до этого, случайно выдал "ушастого". но заданный уровень удержать так и не смог )) имхо


Ну ты бы еще 600-го сюда приплел! Я говорю о наиболее распостраненных и доступных "мерсах".

----------


## Serj_2k

ну, тада расскажи про своё ИМХО об японцком афтапроме

----------


## HARON

> ну, тада расскажи про своё ИМХО об японцком афтапроме


А чё тебе япошки не нравятся? Разница между "немцами"и "япошками" примерно как между топором и мачете!)))

----------


## Serj_2k

не-не-не .... ты не съезжай ... давай факты

и кста, против японцев ничего против не имею, если што...

----------


## HARON

Хорошо! Назови мне 2-3 немецких внедорожника(кроме "Тигра" и "Пантеры").А потом подумай о японцах.iggrin:

----------


## Serj_2k

я начинаю думать, што ты про японцев написал не подумав ....

----------


## HARON

Как раз таки подумав.А к "немцам" ну не лежит у меня душа,хоть ты тресни! И машины у них вроде не плохие,но все какие-то однообразные что ли.А у японцев в каждой машине своя "изюминка" есть. Я не собираюсь с тобой спорить,это как вы теперь говорите чисто мое ИМХО.)))

----------


## Serj_2k

просто хотелось увидеть что-то более конкретное, чем имхо, для расширения своего крайне узкого кругозора ....

у знакомых пара митсубисей спэйсвагонов есть. (нравицца им) отсутствие шумки и обилие пластика умиляет. покраска почти невидимых/прикрытых металлических элементов кузова, тож. и этот руль .... который вращаецца совершенно без усилий просто убивает. мот конечно дело привычки, но к такому я б не хотел бы привыкнуть. разрывы ГРМ ремней фатальных последствий не заимели. не, клапана канеш погнуло, но починилось всё быстро. второй ремень вродь вообще без последствий порвался.
но, каждому своё...

----------


## HARON

У меня тож у знакомых есть пару этих"спейсиков".Не понимаю что они в них нашли,но на ремнях не экономят. Один из знакомых просто сам сделал "шумку",напихал на пол и в двери ш.и. материала,звук и уменшился.Но все равно "коловые они какие-то.Из "япошек предпочитаю Тайоту и Ниссан.

----------


## Serj_2k

вот один из этих самых знакомых захотел кой -как подправить музыку в машине. начали мы снимать обшивку и ... нихрена под ней нет. тока какие-то лоскутки да што-та типа тонкого картона. в следствие чего, я начал рассказывать, што примерно нужно сделать для того, штоп был смысл што-то делать и ... вопрос отложился. к слову, сам в данный момент озадачен шумоизоляцией, но она изначально выше чем у спэйсвагона, но до Е-38 далеко )))))

зы в одном месте как-то читал про тойоту. так типа очень такие аппараты. вплоть до того, што без обслуги норм себя чувствуют и в суровых режимах эксплуатации держацца молодцом. прям пестня ....
а как-то по одной проблеме с карбом гуглил, так гемора с японцами нихрена не меньше, чем и со всеми остальными автосами.

----------


## HARON

Насчет "шумки",существует много способов её повысить от простых и дешевых,до сложных и очень дорогих.И что ты сравниваешь БМВ и Спейс вагон! Это машины совершенно разных классов.
2."Уложить" можно и трактор "Беларусь"!)) Если брать авто за 2-3т$ то гемора конечно будет достаточно даже с "мерсом" или "лексусом")))

----------


## Serj_2k

> И что ты сравниваешь БМВ и Спейс вагон! Это машины совершенно разных классов.


Е-36 модель далёкого 91-го года. на тот момент, младшенькая в семье. а те спэйсвагоны, думаю, по-моложе будут. но, могу ошибацца. да и  чё у них за класс не знаю, мот сравнивать и не корректно


зы а на щёт дороговизны шумки, ты моей жене расскажи ... )))) бугага!

----------


## HARON

> зы а на щёт дороговизны шумки, ты моей жене расскажи ... )))) бугага!


Ты наверное уже сам успел рассказать...))))

Ну,если для шумоизоляции использовать старые фуфайки,то да,не дорого!)))))

----------


## Mashulya

Toyota!!!!  и всё тут!!!!=)

----------


## BiZ111

вы с таётай сакс)

//ауди :3dflagsdotcom_belar

----------


## Serik

Может найдутся владельцы Peugeot 607. В последнее время запал на эту модель, сам вожу 406 в новой морде, но хочется побольше фарша в салон и под капот. Знаю, что качество 607-й не очень, однако хотелось бы услышать отзывы владельцев.

----------


## Serj_2k

*Serik*, вот тебе в помощь:

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

да и вообще, пошурши там поиском. правда в настоящий момент, форум стал на хз што похож после рестайла, но мот чё найдёшь. а тут тебе вряд ли кто поможет ...

----------


## Serik

> *Serik*, вот тебе в помощь:
> 
> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
> 
> да и вообще, пошурши там поиском. правда в настоящий момент, форум стал на хз што похож после рестайла, но мот чё найдёшь. а тут тебе вряд ли кто поможет ...


Спасибо большое за отзыв и помощь! Есть еще добрые люди на белом свете....ye:

----------


## Serj_2k

Serik, глянул я чё за зверь. так себе его и представлял. ты чё нить знаешь про него? почему качество у него не очень? в общем поделись, если нарыл чё нить ...

----------


## HARON

Перемудрили там французы  с движками,да и с подвеской вроде не очень...
Про качество покраски тоже отзывы не лестные. А так, машина большая,мягкая но без французского шарма.Чисто мое ИМХО,никому не навязываю.

----------


## Serj_2k

размещено тут с разрешения автора

взято с [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

*BMW X5 e53 2004 3.0i 6МКПП*

Бмв можно любить, им можно жить, его можно ненавидеть, но равнодушным этот автомобиль никого и никогда не оставит. Вот и я, с детства воспитанный на любми к народной марке БМВ, сразу полюбил этот автомобиль, под интересным названием Х5, он же икс, он же ха5. Выбор мой пал в очередной раз на автомобиль с американского рынка, курс евро к доллару 1.6 и дизель европейский – это было дорого и неразумно. Итак я приступил к выбору цвета и комплектации автомобиля, да даже в фильмах показывают, что БМВ должен быть черным, однако мне очень приглянулся цвет под названием Sterling Gray, красивый темный мокрый асфальт и не такая попса как черный. Комплектация – я обязательно хотел иметь комплектацию по максимуму, но без ненужно навигации, зачем за нее переплачивать деньги? После некоторых поисков по аукционам и попыток купить был куплен отличный зверек – БМВ х5 е53 2004 3.0i 6МКПП пробег 35к миль. Опять же долгие 2.5 месяца ожидания звонка водителя-лабуса, о том, что моя машинка в Ждановичах и ждет разгрузки. Опять лечу на Ждановичи, опять затаив дыхание жду возле контейнера с фотиком и молюсь, чтоб моему красавцу не помяли бока. Разгрузили, ключи в руках, я нервно хожу в поисках царапин, все чисто, я открываю дверь и пытаюсь влезть в машину, черт, а высоко же как! Итак я уже за рулем. Сел, замер, вдохнул запах, ах как же я люблю запах свежепригнанных автомобилей, его невозможно описать, его нужно чувствовать. Ключ в зажигании – икс радостно моргнула мне всеми своими лампочками, третее положение, вжик и слегка вздрогнув забилось ее железное сердце, басовито и важно рокоча всеми 6тью цилиндрами – привет хозяин, я буду служить тебе верно, если ты любишь меня. Что за вопросы? Я тебя обожаю. Итак теперь по порядку:

*Комфортабельность*

Как обычно БМВ на американский рынок поставляется в приближенных к максимуму комплектациях. Тут вы не встретите х5 на тряпке, безумно редко встречаются иксы на убогих крутелках кондея вместо климата. Стандартные опции в базе радуют глаз своим набором. Что мне досталось: 
• автоматический двухзонный климат контроль с фильтром салона 
• полный электропакет с дожимами стекол 
• огромный панорамный люк 
• круиз 
• центральный замок 
• электро зеркала с подогревом и памятью 
• зеркало заднего вида с фотохромом 
• регулируемые 12ти положений передние спортпакетные электросидения с подогревом и памятью. Хорошего качества кожа, куча регулировок и настроек память сидений+зеркал+электро-руля – супер мега удобно. Очень комфортные сидения с развитой боковой поддержкой, подушечками боковыми под бедра, выдвигающейся подушкой под колени. Задние электро-сиденья. 
• бортовой компьютер с возможностью перепрограммирования в евро-зону 
• BMW business CD+6CD чейнджер - музыка неплоха, но в той же а4 она гораздо качественней и дороже по звуку, ничего особенного, на троечку, в таком авто могли бы и сделать стерео-систему подороже. 
• Электро-руль с памятью и подогревом и кучей кнопок управления аудиосистемой и круиз-контролем 
• Датчики парковки перед/зад 
• Деревянные вставки 
• Датчик дождя 
• Дистанционное управление закрытием/открытием гаражных ворот, жаль что только гаража такого у меня нету 
• Электро-люк 
• Центральный замок со штатной сигналкой и иммобилайзером 
• Активный би-ксенон с омывателем фар и этими чертовски красивыми ангельскими глазками. За эту фишку БМВ нужно ставить памятник. 
• Куча подушек безопасности, шторок разбития окон, обычных шторок на стеклах 
Посадка в салон удобная, высокая (джып же всетаки), сидения в меру жесткие, удобные с хорошей боковой поддержкой – что сразу напоминает о том, что я не ошибся в покупке икса со спортпакетом. Управление климой элементарное, без заумностей все понятно и просто, а куча кнопочек совсем не напрягает. Однако дизайн оформления торпедо, который был фишкой в 1996 году в е39 кузове, в салоне х5 е53 2004 года смотрится как-то не так, да материалы применены супер, да качественно, но за эти деньги хочется роскоши, а получилось по спартански просто. А выгоревние пиксели на радио панели (к авто с навигашкой это не актуально) это что-то с чем-то. Господа бмвэшники, неужели нельзя было победить эту детскую болезнь, которая появилась в 96ом году с появлением новой модели радио??? У меня на авто что-то прочитать на радиоприемнике было проблематично, буквы почти не различались, на кнопки нажимал интуитивно, потому что положение из знаю с е39 кузова. Задние сиденья жесткие, знаете, как в метро – скамеечка оббитая кожей, ну может чуть мягче, моя супруга постоянно жаловалась на то что в длительных поездках ей не удобно. В очередной раз подтверждаются слова, что БМВ – это автомобиль для водителя. Ездить в нем водителем абалденно, а вот задним пассажирам могли бы и сделать сиденья помягче. Но я же водитель! По-этому, любимая жена прости, но я обожаю этот танк. Низкорослым особам женского пола в длинных узких юбках влезть в х5 становится настоящей проблемой, без поднятия юбки или подпрыгивания влезть фактически нереально-)). Длительные путешествия переносятся отлично, багажник просто огромный. 
кстати, я стойко не рекомендую качать спортпакетные задние колеса 18го радиуса до 2.7 атмосферы как рекомендует табличка - задние пассажиры при таком давлении в колесах на спящих полицейских начинают головой прыгать в крышу.

*Технические характеристики*

3.0 рядная 6ка 231 сильный алюминиевый мотор, 6ти ступенчатая ручная трансмиссия, ABS, break assist(отличная функция для блондинок и тормозных водителей, зазевался, слишком много времени уделяешь маникюру во время вождения авто – это для тебя, при резком нажатии на педаль тормоза авто становится как вкопанная, прям зависаешь на ремнях безопасности), xDrive с Down Hill Control, ASC, винтовая пружинная подвеска по-бмвэшному жесткая, упругая, но зато как управляется этот автомобиль! Вы когда-нибудь ездили на джипе, с в меру твердой подвеской, с повадками устойчивостью и управляемостью хорошего седана от бмв? Нет? Тогда х5 это автомобиль для вас!

*Прокатимся?*

Итак, предлагаю Вам моими словами прокатится на моей машинке. Садясь в авто американского рынка с МКПП не забудьте выжимать сцепление (молодцы америкосы, не долбанешь соседа по парковке) при заводке! Ключ в зажигание, вжжжик, рядная 6ка опять басовито рокочет (кстати, работающий мотор бмв по звуку отличу от любого другого-)) ), не забываем пристегиваться, легкий толчок рычага мкпп в 1ое положение, отпускаем сцепление, газу – поооехали! Не стесняясь нажимаем педаль газа, автомобиль прямо выпрыгивает, так и просит – давай, не стесняйся, дай мне газу, однако "длинна" разгона на первой передаче короткая, динамика заканчивается, таму что очень быстро тахометр подбирается в красную зону. Мдя, немного вяловатое ускорение на 1ой передаче, но что хотеть от 3.0 бензинки на таком танке. Однако, все меняется при переключении на 2ую и 3ью передачи, великолепная динамика разгона, ровный и одинаковый подхват на всей длине бега стрелки тахометра, даже умеет вжимать в сиденья! Конечно же управляя джипом хочется попробовать его на бездорожьи, но в моем распоряжении в первое время был город Минск и окрестности асфальтовые, поэтому тест-драйв на нем и начался. Поведение на асфальте при любой скорости отличное, ни раскачек вертикальных, ни рысканий горизонтальный ничего этого не наблюдается даже на скорости 180 км/ч. Все четко и уверенно, руль, наливающийся дополнительными усилиями на скорости и чуткий на узких улочках, отлично настроенная подвеска, хорошая динамика – не дает почувствовать себя слоном в посудной лавке. А бордюры, хм, а они разве есть?)) А тому, кто придумал парктроник – респект от меня лично, на такой большой авто он обязан быть! По городу покатались, а теперь за город, на песчаный карьер, как в одном известном фильме. Хм, на скорости абалденно, xDrive однако умеет держать этот танк под контролем, ни заносов тебе на скорости, ни соскальзываний носом и доворотом зада, хм, скууучно! Нажимаем кнопочку ASC, повторяем скоростные упражнения, ооой, а у него есть норов, так и пытается уйти в занос, так и рвется сорваться в повороте, эээх, жаль, что у меня нету драйверского образования, поэтому не буду пугать себя и мучать авто – нажму ка я снова ASC. Кстати, кто-нибудь ездил заснеженной зимой на абсолютно летней дождевой резине? А я ездил и к моему огромному удивлению – это не чувствовалось, автомобиль абсолютно адекватен и послушен на каше, нету никаких заносов в поворотах, пробуксовок, проскальзываний, только что тормозной путь увеличивается, а так…зачем она, зимняя резина )) xDrive это отличная умная штука, обмануть ее и увести авто в занос – нужно постараться. Молодцы баварцы, умеют делать отличные авто.

*Обслуживание*

Экономичным и экономным данный автомобиль назвать трудно. Как и во всех BMW обслуживание автомобиля стоит денег, при чем приличных денег, если особенно авто уставшее, но так как мне достался 4ех летний авто с отличным регулярным обслуживанием и малым пробегом я не знал с ним проблем. Ни по подвеске, ни по чему либо другому не было вопросов, поэтому я не заморачивался ремонтами, а просто ездил на авто и менял расходники. Масло…любой БМВ любит качественное масло и если не. Топливо… по традиции я заправлял авто 92ым бензом с ЛУКОЙЛа и с зеленок – никаких проблем или нареканий.. Расход топлива в городе при спокойной езде 14л на 100км, при агрессивной бортовой компьютер показывал 20л на 100км, трасса в среднем где-то 10л на 100км. 
За год моего общения (покупал авто с 35 тыс миль на одометре) в автомобиле были заменены – масло, фильтры, термостат, гофра мелочи! Пробег мой за год составил 15 тысч.

*Резюме*

БМВ можно любить, а можно не любить. Но я люблю и очень сильно. И уж, поверьте, есть за что. Баварцы, как обычно, сделали отличное авто, с мелкими минусиками, которые водителем не ощущаются. О нем я могу рассказывать часами, надеюсь в моем опусе я смог донести те чувства и эмоции, которые вызвал во мне икс. Жаль только жизнь внесла свои коррективы и мне пришлось расстаться с иксом, но я обещаю, я вернусь к тебе

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Marusja

я неделю назад X6 видела зеленого цвета с переливом в золотой.........очень эффектно.

----------


## Akasey

эффектно оно то эффектно,  но вот цены то отнюдь не радуют глаз.
для справки Х6 примерно от 93 000 до 130 000 у.е., а Х5 2001-2002 годов можно за 22 000 - 25 000 присмотреть.

----------


## Serj_2k

тем не менее ... ты видел, сколько их по Минску ездит? да и наш местный олимпийский чемпион тож такой взял ....

эх, как сказала Marusja

----------


## Marusja

и Алеся на красной ездит....

! друзья! не будем отвлекацца ....

----------


## Адмирал

а что вы скажите про ситроен С5 седан во 2 варианте - французы учли многое и поправились даже цена на новую в пределах 30000

я счас катаюсь на Ксаре и подумываю пересесть на коня помощнее..

----------


## HARON

С-5. довольно не плохая тачка. Единственным по моему скромному мнению недостатком является обилие электроники,что создаёт иногда проблемы с качественным ремонтом.

----------


## Serj_2k

... особенно глядя на то, как работает фирменный сервис и гарантия ....

----------


## BiZ111

*AUDI*

----------


## Serj_2k

самые чоткие тачки - это тойоты! они не так сильно привязаны к своевременному и обязательному сервису, как мерсаудибмв, к примеру ...

----------


## HARON

Серый! Хорош флудить! Чел по делу спросил.Есть мнение-ответь.Нет-молчи.

----------


## Serj_2k

> Серый! Хорош флудить! Чел по делу спросил.Есть мнение-ответь.Нет-молчи


уважаемый, прочитайте название темы  затем, на дату моего поста  неужели не мох ещё пару месяцев подождать, до круглой даты 

довелось ещё летом, полетать на самолёте BMW E39 2.5D автомат ...... мммм .... ацкий пепелац. о том, чо может 3.0D только догадываюсь. бэха была примерно такая:

----------

